# Bootreihenfolge in GRUB(fedora) ändern



## Patrin (20. September 2013)

*Bootreihenfolge in GRUB(fedora) ändern*

Ich habe auf einem Laptop derzeit neben Win7 auch Fedora 3.5.4-1.fc17.1686 installiert, da ich aber fast nur Win7 nutze, würde ich gerne die Reihenfolge der Betriebssysteme in Grub so ändern, dass Win7 an erster stelle steht. Derzeit muss ich immer per Hand zu Win7 runterscrollen, da sonst Fedora automatisch nach wenigen Sekunden gestartet wird.
Wo kan ich das machen? Meine Linuxkenntnisse sind praktisch nicht existent, Fedora ist eher interesse halber mal rauf gekommen.


----------



## ushnok (20. September 2013)

*AW: Bootreihenfolge in GRUB(fedora) ändern*

In grub ändern?


----------



## Patrin (20. September 2013)

*AW: Bootreihenfolge in GRUB(fedora) ändern*

Grub ist der Bootmanager von Fedora, ich dachte, dort könnte man auch die Reihenfolge, in der die vorhandenen Betriebssysteme aufgelistet sind, einstellen. Grub hat nämlich den Windows bootmanager überschrieben, darauf hatte ich bei der Installation nicht geachtet.


----------



## Dragonix (20. September 2013)

*AW: Bootreihenfolge in GRUB(fedora) ändern*

Ich hab kein Fedora, wird's aber damit mal probieren
https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/GRUB_2#Setting_default_entry

Den Windows Bootlader kannst du, wenn du willst, auch wieder herstellen, das geht mider Windows CD (und google).


----------



## Patrin (20. September 2013)

*AW: Bootreihenfolge in GRUB(fedora) ändern*

funktioniert die Wiederherstellung des Bootloaders auch, wenn das Laufwerk extern über USB angebunden wird? Dazu müssten ja die USB Anschlüsse nicht über windows sondern bereits vom Bios erkannt werden, korrekt?


----------



## ushnok (22. September 2013)

*AW: Bootreihenfolge in GRUB(fedora) ändern*

Grub ist nicht Fedora. 
Grub ist ein bootloader, damit kann ich theoretisch auch mein eigenes OS laden. 

In grub ändern war keine Frage, sondern mehr eine Aussage. 
Du kannst in /etc/grub/grub.cfg die Reihenfolge ändern (zumindest in anderen Distributionen von Linux).


----------



## Patrin (23. September 2013)

*AW: Bootreihenfolge in GRUB(fedora) ändern*

Dass Grub etwas anderes ist, ist mir bewusst, nur wo gebe ich den Befehl "/etc/grub/grub.cfg ein? Ich habe in Fedora noch nichts selbst konfiguriert, lediglich einige kleine Programme testweise installiert.


----------



## Leandros (23. September 2013)

*AW: Bootreihenfolge in GRUB(fedora) ändern*

Das ist eine config file


----------



## Patrin (23. September 2013)

*AW: Bootreihenfolge in GRUB(fedora) ändern*

und wo finde ich das? Wie gesagt, ich kenne mich mit Linux nicht aus.


----------



## Leandros (23. September 2013)

*AW: Bootreihenfolge in GRUB(fedora) ändern*

/boot/grub2/grub.cfg


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Bootreihenfolge in GRUB(fedora) ändern*

Nimm das Terminal und gib: 
	
	



```
sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
```
 ein. 
Geht mMn am schnellsten und einfachsten. Da irgendwo im Dateiexplorer rumklicken geht doch viel zu lange.


Die Zeile: "GRUB_DEFAULT" gibt den Eintrag an, welcher standartmäßig gebootet wird.
0 ist dabei der 1, bei dir also Fedora. Ist Win bei dir der 2., musst du dort eine 1 eintragen.
Dann speichern und gedit schließen.

Danach im Terminal noch schnell: 

```
[FONT=Arial]sudo update-grub[/FONT]
```
 eingeben um die grub.cfg neu schreiben zu lassen. Fertig. 

PS: So ist es bei mir unter Ubuntu, es *könnte* sein, dass die entsprechenden Dateien bei dir woanders liegen.


EDIT:
Die grub.cfg unter /boot/grub sollte man übrigens nicht bearbeiten. Die wird automatisch generiert, die Settings stellt man woanders ein. (siehe oben)
Das steht auch gleich als Kommentar in der ersten Zeile der grub.cfg. 

EDIT2:
gedit ist übrigens nur ein einfaches Textbearbeitungsprogramm. Dem Editor unter Windows ähnlich. 
Es kann sein, dass das bei dir nicht installiert ist. Kannst ein anderes nehmen oder es schnell nachinstallieren.


----------



## Leandros (23. September 2013)

*AW: Bootreihenfolge in GRUB(fedora) ändern*

Doch, die cfg ist zwar generiert kann aber nach belieben verändert werden. 
Als editor nutzen einfach vim oder nano.

Alternativ kannst du die Änderungen auch in /boot/grub2/custom.cfg ändern. 
Update grub gibt es in Fedora übrigens nicht.


----------

